# Picked up my new trailer!



## S10ssguy (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally found a trailer for our boat I bought a few weeks back. Went to choose one of two. Well they were stacked and the one I wanted was on top with two flats. The bottom one had two aired up tires and lights. So the guy sold me the extra one for $25, so a total of $150 for the both. Then we went and picked up the boat on the way home. This is how we do it in Texas. Lol!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, nice find


----------



## flatboat (Jul 26, 2011)

i allways knew you fellers from texas were .. special.. you got a toofir. good deal!


----------



## S10ssguy (Jul 26, 2011)

Just sold the bottom one (19' jet boat trailer) for $125. So boat and trailer I'm at $175 so far out of pocket. ;-)


----------



## azekologi (Jul 27, 2011)

Smokin' deal S10! Glad that you got in on such a find! =D> 

Make sure to post a pic of your trailer in the "post a pic of your....trailer?" thread, that way we will be able to see what you end up doing with it.


----------



## crkdltr (Jul 27, 2011)

Man I'm sure there were a lot of jokes and picture taken of that going down the road. At least you got back with it safely. Kudos!


----------



## S10ssguy (Jul 27, 2011)

We got plenty of laughs. I'm sure we made someones facebook. Haha


----------



## topojones (Jul 30, 2011)

Thats a heck of a deal. Way to recoup some of your cost. I like deals like that.


----------



## ENIRB (Aug 4, 2011)

Are we related?

(pictures ultra small, but that's 2 trailers stacked, with the boat on top)
(top trailer the wheel bearings froze up 1/2 mile from PO's house)


----------



## S10ssguy (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha!! Glad to see I'm not the only one to need two trailers to get the boat home. Lol


----------

